# New Discs and Pads



## paulcoop007 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all, 

Sadly im in need of a new set. where is the best place to get these supplied and fitted for the best cost . And how much ?

Nissan want 3.5k !!:chairshot


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

paulcoop007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sadly im in need of a new set. where is the best place to get these supplied and fitted for the best cost . And how much ?
> 
> Nissan want 3.5k !!:chairshot


Depends on where you are based / prepared to travel to?


----------



## paulcoop007 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im in leicester. 

will travel tho .......


----------



## bcoles (Mar 1, 2011)

Could you make a suggestion for me too, i am due discs and pads all round soon, Im prepared to travel, live in Guildford Surrey, but best deal and excellent fitting more important than location .


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

paulcoop007 said:


> Im in leicester.
> 
> will travel tho .......





bcoles said:


> Could you make a suggestion for me too, i am due discs and pads all round soon, Im prepared to travel, live in Guildford Surrey, but best deal and excellent fitting more important than location .


This applied to both of you, if you don't want to DIY the job and will travel then your best option would be Iain Litchfield, just to the SW of Brum.

You will get a choice of either AP or Alcon Discs, pad choice would depend on what you use your car for, road only, track & road etc. I would also recommend swapping your brake fluid out at the same time, not that oem is bad (it is pretty decent).


----------



## bcoles (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok i'm due to meet Ian next week, and have a 18 moth service and stage 2, do you know what prices i can expect (lowest cost all round, road use only) Ta


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

bcoles said:


> Ok i'm due to meet Ian next week, and have a 18 moth service and stage 2, do you know what prices i can expect (lowest cost all round, road use only) Ta


Don't know what prices Iain charges for discs but for a full set of AP slotted expect to pay around £1200, based on your road use only and cost I would opt for the Ferodo DS2500 pads. I would estimate 2 to 3 hours max for all 4 replaced and Iain charged £55.00 + VAT per hour.


----------



## bcoles (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok thanks, so pads/discs and labour total £2.2k.....?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

This might be of help :

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144204-ap-racing-12-grooved-replacement-rotor-review.html

Nowhere near the £2.2k you quote


----------



## bcoles (Mar 1, 2011)

Chris thanks, Litchfields advertise the AP discs at £395+ vat, but not sure if that is per wheel or a pair?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

No idea but Alcon do a replacement that comes with a bell which is worth factoring in. If you get Litchfields to fit the AP rotors then you will be charged labour for the mechanic to fanny about with all the little bolts that need undoing then doing up again etc etc. The Alcons come with the bell so they are a simple fit but cost wise are £50 more per side. If your minded to get Litchfields to do the swap then Alcons work out cheaper but if you dont mind getting a bit grubby the AP stuff is far cheaper.

AP rotors need to be fitted to the oem bells and its a bit of a faff which is where the labour charge kicks in.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I found some infor that Alcons are lighter than OEMs and APs are a bit heavier than OEMs...
When my OEMs will be done, I will try to get Alcons + Carbotech XP8 pads...


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

The Alcon bells are slightly lighter yes.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I just got a pair AP racing slotted front discs for about £600 from my local autofactors who were doing 10% off. Cosworth front and rear pads and fitting from Ian at Litchfields for about £400 so £1000 all up. Rear discs are fine.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

paul__k said:


> I just got a pair AP racing slotted front discs for about £600 from my local autofactors who were doing 10% off. Cosworth front and rear pads and fitting from Ian at Litchfields for about £400 so £1000 all up. Rear discs are fine.


Exactly - no need to spend anymore IMO


----------



## bcoles (Mar 1, 2011)

Paul, did Litchfields fit the ap's even though you sourced them from Autofactors? Also, if i call Autofactors do i just ask for costs on AP discs for R35, will that suffice?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes Litchfields are happy.
The discs are only sold as a complete kit { 2x discs and bobbin kit} the new AP part number is: CP4590-033YNP.CG12


----------



## bcoles (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, and for your ref the rear disc part no is CP4590-034YNP.GA. So you used Camberley autofactors?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, they can send direct to your house if required.


----------



## paulcoop007 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok so what are we looking at then if I want to go for just a bog standard set of discs and pads , fitted ?


----------



## JeremyBlackwell (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello gents, here is a brake parts weight guide we made a year or two ago. I weighed many various combinations of discs and hats for this spreadsheet. PLEASE NOTE that the pricing is no longer up to date, as noted on the guide. However, you can see current pricing by clicking the item:
http://www.speedforsale.com/staff/files/BrakeComparisons.pdf

It may surprise you that Alcon rear rotors are heavier than AP disc with the OEM hat. We are Alcon USA's exclusive importer and have made them aware of this situation, and they may try to shave some weight from the Alcon rear hat to get the weight down since that seems to be where it is concentrated.


----------

